# NBA Regular Season Game 21: Houston Rockets @ Seattle Sonics



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oops last game was game 20 actually....

If its one team other than Houston I know well its Seattle. They are a very streaky team. Led by Ray Allen, they can be draining 3s on you one night, and completely take themselves out of the game the next. Nick Collison can be a beast one night, and play 15mins because of foul trouble the next. 

So rather than focusing on what they're gonna do, we gotta focus on what we're gonna do. Our troops are going be a lil' tired playing into OT last night, so playing with energy needs to be a big focus. 

I'm a little worried about Rashard Lewis, who I think is due for a big game, esp. when all we're throwing at him is Ryan Bowen. I think JVG needs to put T-Mac on him, and let Wesley and co. try their best to contain Ray Allen.

Rebounding will be a concern, as Collison, Evans, and Fortson are monsters on the board and Yao, Stro, and Juwan aren't. 

Flip Murray's also picked up his play as of late. The guy is masterful at penetrating, and I don't think any of our guards are capable of stopping that.

But like I said, Sonics are a very inconsistent team, and if we stick to the fundamentals, and let T-Mac and Yao lead the way on the offense, we should be able to pull this one off.

I have my doubts on this one, but what kind of Rockets fan would I be if I didn't GUARANTEE ANOTHER VICTORY? :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Seems I can't get this game in China, even with ppstream. I heard HK cablet TV 165 (Is this just HK NBATV?) will carry this game so maybe Yao Mania can get this game somehow.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you have satellite tv? The game is going to be on TNT


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2nd night in a row in the national TV, special, eh?

They need to defend both Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, but I think TMac will put up with Lewis and Wesley with Allen. JVG needs to rotate guys up and down at the frontcourt, to try not to wear them down the stretch against the Seattle's big men.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ironically they lost their last game to GSW in OT... Sonics have been disappointing to say the least this season, Rox are on fire, so I'm expecting a big night, unless Seattle start hitting threes


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Sonics fan here----Sonics have got to be the most frustrating team to watch....like Yao_Mania said, they look like playoff contenders one night & the next they look worse than the Atlanta Hawks....it's very frustrating to be a fan of this team. 

The third qtr is going to define this game I think. The Sonics generally keep the game close throughout the first half, the third qtr seems to be (besides the NY & LA Clippers losses at home) the quarter that determines the Sonics fate. If they come out dead & Houston is hitting shots, I think you guys will win. I have this fear that T-Mac & Yao will combine for 70 pts, because our defense is just ugly; disgusting. They can't contain, & our interior just gets dominated all the time. 

An entertainment factor should be the other volcano in the Puget Sound; no not Mt. Rainier, Mt. Fortson. Will he get more technicals or flagrant fouls, will Weiss get ejected again protecting Fortson, will Danny explode & attack an official while Ray attempts to hold him back? That, if nothing else, should be a reason to watch this game tonight, :laugh: .


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Could it be 6 for 6? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we keep asking why didnt wesley or DA or swift step up in any of our losses but what we should be asking is "why didnt yao mania step up?" :biggrin:

i have 2 questions concerning the game, should i stay up and watch and be tired tomorrow morning again for a final and if fortson goes crazy, who on our team will be willing to fight him? last year sura would have given it a shot but howard is too soft, tmac and swift dont have the bulk, yao isnt coordinated, the guards are too small. deke gonna throw some bows? maybe let bowen take a beating while everyone else runs for safety?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> ironically they lost their last game to GSW in OT... Sonics have been disappointing to say the least this season, Rox are on fire, so I'm expecting a big night, unless Seattle start hitting threes


I agree, actually as much trouble as we have with running teams, athletic teams, younger teams, but teams that shoot nothing but threes and perimeter jumpers worry me the most. As we saw late last night, we could have easily folded under the pressure, we can't expect a superhuman effort nightly from Yao and McGrady. 
I really feel like if we play great defense and smart offensively we can and will win. I'm not a guranteerer as I routinely jinxed the Texans last year. But I do hold out hope for us winning this game if we still have the gas in the tank after a mental/physical burner last night. Don't sleep on the fact that we don't travel well overnight then play great.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we keep asking why didnt wesley or DA or swift step up in any of our losses but what we should be asking is "why didnt yao mania step up?" :biggrin:
> 
> i have 2 questions concerning the game, should i stay up and watch and be tired tomorrow morning again for a final and if fortson goes crazy, who on our team will be willing to fight him? last year sura would have given it a shot but howard is too soft, tmac and swift dont have the bulk, yao isnt coordinated, the guards are too small. deke gonna throw some bows? maybe let bowen take a beating while everyone else runs for safety?



Heh. I stayed up last night, and I found out yesterday morning that after only having 6hrs of sleep, I wasn't tired at all, but still very excited from the game last night, and the rush got me through both exams perfectly.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Heh. I stayed up last night, and I found out yesterday morning that after only having 6hrs of sleep, I wasn't tired at all, but still very excited from the game last night, and the rush got me through both exams perfectly.


yeah, but i did that last night and i found i was ready to curse my very existance when i tried waking up after only 5 hours. it was the first time in a week i had woken up before 12:30.

on a sidenote, i dont guarantees wins anymore either since the last 2 things i guaranteed was clemens would do amazing in the all star game 2 years ago and that the rockets would destroy the mavs in game 7 because of a monster game by tmac. neither one panned out.

on another sidenote, i dont think i have ever written the word "woken" before and it looks really word. what an odd word.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

wait the game is not on ppstream? is that confirmed?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> wait the game is not on ppstream? is that confirmed?


yes, only TNT will carry this game, so u can't get it via ppstream.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yes, only TNT will carry this game, so u can't get it via ppstream.



damn, now i gota go to a sport bar....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

8:56 HOU - R. Bowen makes a 21-foot jumper from the left wing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Why does Moochie get minutes??*

He is, no doubt, one of the 10 worst nba players. 

t-mac's shot seems off again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like Yao is killing their frontcourt again but what's Moochie doing there?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> *Why does Moochie get minutes??*


probably cuz DA is injured? TMAC/Alston/Sura/Barry/DA……geez


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

incredibly boring game....i think the crowd is sleeping.

oh, Fortson is in....maybe some excitement finally.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, at least its a close game... we can't seem to take the lead though


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

T-mac really has no credibility when it comes to the stuff he says off the court. Did he seriously say this is the best he has felt ALL season to Craig Sager? YET from the very tip-off you can clearly see him favoring one of his foot. I'll never understand what he has against admitting he's not healthy. He did it early this season too when he came back wayy too early but kept saying he felt fine.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

ick, only a 3 point lead going into the 3rd for the Supes....this is the qtr that I think will define the game....the Sonics have struggled in the third qtrs lately. They can't come out asleep.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> T-mac really has no credibility when it comes to the stuff he says off the court. Did he seriously say this is the best he has felt ALL season to Craig Sager? YET from the very tip-off you can clearly see him favoring one of his foot. I'll never understand what he has against admitting he's not healthy. He did it early this season too when he came back wayy too early but kept saying he felt fine.


He's a real fighter.:worship:He knows that the team needs him badly.Even if he doesnt play so offensively, he is still able to creat tons of opportunities for other guys as long as he stays on the floor.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> ick, only a 3 point lead going into the 3rd for the Supes....this is the qtr that I think will define the game....the Sonics have struggled in the third qtrs lately. They can't come out asleep.


sure it'll be a close game.Rox also did poorly in 3rd Q last night.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

were getting killed on the boards again


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

**** you Reggie Miller... acting like Smits was a better player than Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i love how jvg gets credit for getting the exactly where he wants. keep the game close and let tmac close out. or as i like to think of it, dont completely suck for 3 quarters then let mcgrady cover up all your deficiencies.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

moochie 3 point play

who said he shouldnt get minutes?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Moochie is giving us some good minutes, I'll admit that. But I still don't want him there in the last 2 mins like last night.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i agree with the last 2 mins bit sherwin


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

How many times is Swift going to do some stupid post move and throw the ball at the side of the backboard? He gets $5 million a year and can't get it past the side? Even I could do that.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

BS calls on Yao! :curse:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

the NBA loves to mis officiate Yao what a joke.

we arent getting any boards now and the tempo is in favor of seattle

horrible officiating favors home team, what doyou expect

will someone else please guard ray allen? t-mac?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmac is so good I sometimes want to cry


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao gets T-ed up :laugh:

no worries, this is clutch time for us. I have a good feeling about this one... as long as our perimeter defense stays on top of things (which is easier said than done), we're good


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> BS calls on Yao! :curse:


whats new?
i have this theory yao should get an early tech in every game. get the officials off his back.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

is yao allowedt o play defense or anything expected of a center? anything he does is an auto foul.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HOUSTON TAKES THE LEAD!!!

we gotta stop giving up Offensive boards though.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

why does Swift try and come help stop Allen? t-mac had it under control. idiot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> why does Swift try and come help stop Allen? t-mac had it under control. idiot.


Stro had become our official bashing boy this year :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is crazy. Absolutely crazy. Makes up for the refs treating Yao like a pile of dirt.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac = GOD. I can't say that enough.

Perimeter defense people... don't let Allen or Ridnour get any looks.....


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

sherwin said:


> tmac is so good I sometimes want to cry


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I won't say that they're lucky shots since he does them all the time. Just doesn't look like he's even trying when he does those shots. Fun to watch though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Can I declare myself going 6 for 6 yet? :banana:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

5 in a row!

4-0 on the road trip


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Can I declare myself going 6 for 6 yet? :banana:


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

sherwin said:


> tmac is so good I sometimes want to cry


and other times i do...

YM, i think you should save these for the playoffs now...6 for 6?? how do you do it


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, my predictions were correct....you guys win the third quarter, you win the game. 

Our defense just can't stop anyone, & Ray is not God & can't score 40+ pts every night. Rashard was off, Luke is uncoordinated & pathetic at shooting, oh my god...when Rashard blocked that shot & Luke turned the ball over, that killed any momentum for the Sonics... :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "As a leader of the team, you have to set the tone right away," McGrady said. "When I see it's close and it's winnable for us, that's when my eyes light up. It's time to make plays and knock down shots. I live for these games."


:clap: 

Once Barry, Anderson, Alston, and Sura get back……heh :wink:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

damn can't believe i missed following this game, what a performance by TMac, outdueling Ray Allen, what a nice win streak to follow from that ghastly 0-8 stretch we had


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its too bad we cant seem to blow anyone out. tmac is gonna break down at this rate. he played over 47 last night and 46 in GS. any player would feel broken down after that, especially one with a bad back.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I love Yao's free throws that clinched the game. Just a year or two ago, he would have been missing those foul shots. His stamina and his clutchness has definitely improved significantly this year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Can I declare myself going 6 for 6 yet? :banana:


its late, but i already have

:biggrin:


----------

